# Glossy vs matte???



## Alicat (Jan 5, 2011)

I bought a black decal girl matte skin (just want a cover, no pattern as I find it distracting).  The matte seemed to have NO grip and the edges when on the kindle were rough.  A friend has the glossy and it feels smoother and has a little more grip - which will increase the odds that I wont drop it!  I also have the M Edge convertible cover and love it!  
Questions - Have you found the glossy to be a little stickier (in a good way) than the matte?  
Which shows finger prints less - black or white gloss? 
Which has less reflection in the light - black or white gloss? 
Thanks!~!!


----------



## lindakc (Sep 11, 2010)

Another vote for matte for all the reasons indicated by the others.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Matte - less fingerprints, no glare.  I have Whimsical, black with just a little bit of flowers and butterflies in pink and white in matte and LOVE it.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I've have glossy, but I'm planning to get matte when I replace my skin later this year.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

Alicat said:


> I bought a black decal girl matte skin (just want a cover, no pattern as I find it distracting). The matte seemed to have NO grip and the edges when on the kindle were rough. A friend has the glossy and it feels smoother and has a little more grip - which will increase the odds that I wont drop it! I also have the M Edge convertible cover and love it!
> Questions - Have you found the glossy to be a little stickier (in a good way) than the matte?
> Which shows finger prints less - black or white gloss?
> Which has less reflection in the light - black or white gloss?
> Thanks!~!!


The gloss will be more grippy than matte. The sweat in your hands makes holding a glossy surface easier -- kind of like when you put your hand on a glass window and try to slide it up or down -- it doesn't move very far. The drawback to a dark gloss surface is you will see finger prints whereas you won't as much on a glossy white surface. Black gloss will give off more reflection than white. But you have very little refection with a back or white matte surface.


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

Personally...I love the glossy much better. I think the colors look much richer on the glossy. I really don't have a problem with fingerprints either.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

I think Eilene is right about the colors but the other factors out weigh it for me to go with Matte for my Kindle skins. But for my Wii skin and the skins for the remotes I went with glossy because i'm not looking at it when using it to worry about glare and those remotes are better sticky.   I like both but the Matte is great for being put on a reading device like the Kindle.


----------



## cyclefreaksix (Sep 4, 2010)

I personally like the glossy finish better for purely aesthetic reasons.  However some designs may look better in the matte finish, especially if finger prints bother you...


----------



## Beanster (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a glossy skin and I don't have any problems with glare or fingerprints. Maybe it just depends on the design.


----------

